# When I compile wireless module 8192cu, I meet an error.

## waterloo2005

I download 8192cu source from realtek site.

When I compile wireless module 8192cu, I meet an error.

Can you help me see it ? Thanks

```
  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_phycfg.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_phycfg.c:56:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_rf6052.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_rf6052.c:47:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_dm.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_dm.c:33:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_rxdesc.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_rxdesc.c:23:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_cmd.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_cmd.c:25:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_mp.o

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_ops_linux.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_ops_linux.c:25:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_halinit.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_halinit.c:24:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_led.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_led.c:22:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_xmit.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_xmit.c:24:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_recv.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_recv.c:24:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_sreset.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtl8192c_sreset.h:26,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_sreset.c:21:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/hal/rtl8192c/usb/Hal8192CUHWImg.o

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/osdep_service.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/osdep_service.c:26:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

  CC [M]  /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.o

In file included from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/drv_types.h:69:0,

                 from /home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c:31:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h: In function ‘rxmem_to_recvframe’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/rtw_recv.h:626:9: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c: In function ‘rtw_init_netdev’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c:778:9: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers’

make[2]: *** [/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

##################################################

Compile make driver error: 2

Please check error Mesg

##################################################

```

----------

## BillWho

waterloo2005,

Check your kernel .config - you might have support for it. I'm running kernel 3.8.0-rc3.

```
grep 8192 .config

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

```

 Symbol: RTL8192CU [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU USB Wireless Network Adapter                                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/Kconfig:46                                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=y] && USB [=y]                                                                                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                                                                                    │  

  │ (1)     -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && RTLWIFI [=n] && RTL8192C_COMMON [=n]                                                                                                                                                                    │  

  │

----------

## waterloo2005

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> waterloo2005,
> 
> Check your kernel .config - you might have support for it. I'm running kernel 3.8.0-rc3.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The driver in kernel is not stable or usable . So my setting is :

```
grep 8192 .config 

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

CONFIG_RTL8192CU=m

CONFIG_RTL8192C_COMMON=m

```

----------

## waterloo2005

Do I need to update sys-devel/binutils to ~ arch ?

----------

## wcg

```

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c: In function ‘rtw_init_netdev’:

/home/xxxx/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/driver/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c:778:9: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers’ 

```

This is a C header error. Changing binutils versions/USE flags/etc will not

fix it. It is in the source code. The device driver is coded for a different

version of struct net_device than that provided by the included header files.

(Expects a different kenel version. You can find the definition of

struct net_device in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/netdevice.h. I did not

see it in /usr/include/linux/netdevice.h, so it is apparently not an

exported datatype that would be in the linux-headers package.

It is internal to the kernel.)

edit:

Sometimes struct definition errors are actually missing make menuconfig

options. Within the definition of some struct datatype, you might find

```

#ifdef SOME_CONFIG_OPTION

  [datatype] name;

#endif

```

which means that member of the struct is only defined if that config

option is enabled in the kernel. I do not know if that is the case here.

----------

## Poincare

I have the same problem with the 8192cu driver. It frequently drops packets and disconnects from my router.  When I compile the realtek driver it yields a similar  error as above.  Does anyone have a way to fix this??

----------

